# Hay Equipment Ready?



## Vol

Agnews on prepping hay equipment.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/getting_hay_equipment_ready_for_the_new_season__NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## JD3430

I don't want to read it. It'll make me realize how much work I have to do.


----------



## deadmoose

I did a drive through @ the dealers lot. Thinking this may be mine after a baler comes in and some paperwork is finished. Only Vermeer rake on the lot and just what I ordered:


----------



## rjmoses

Balers ready to go, both rakes ready, two tractors serviced (one to go, scheduled Thursday morning), mower minor servicing needed, tedder just needs greasing, bale baskets just need tires checked.

Alfalfa about a foot tall. OG growing like mad.

Looking good!

Ralph


----------



## Teslan

I still have to grease and change oils in the swather, big baler. Need to inspect the stacker and grease it. Haven't been able to do much in 3 days due to raging winds.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

All ready hoping to get beans planted so I can use my 245 magnum on my big baler first cut and not my neighbors 7120.


----------



## mlappin

Make sure it's ready to run when you park it, no prep involved then,

With the acres we have in row crops the only way I stand a chance of getting hay started on time is if I can back up, hook it up and goto work now.


----------



## clowers

Moose 
It's a good rake you may want to consider the splitter wheels makes for a clean baler pickup.


----------



## urednecku

Already did a "test run"....got 205 bales tied up last Sat. everything worked great. Now to wait till this rain we're gettin' now dries up a bit, with a couple weeks of no rain so I can make some more.


----------



## Bgriffin856

mlappin said:


> Make sure it's ready to run when you park it, no prep involved then,
> 
> With the acres we have in row crops the only way I stand a chance of getting hay started on time is if I can back up, hook it up and goto work now.


That's how it works here. That or get it out early and check it over and grease oil and check tires


----------



## rjmoses

mlappin said:


> Make sure it's ready to run when you park it, no prep involved then,
> 
> With the acres we have in row crops the only way I stand a chance of getting hay started on time is if I can back up, hook it up and goto work now.


I do a "spring" service--new grease, oil. But, with the exception of the winter major work, I usually put it away ready to go after every cutting.

I like to do a spring oil change in the tractors. And, I like to put new grease in the equipment because I think the volatiles evaporate over the winter.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin

rjmoses said:


> I do a "spring" service--new grease, oil. But, with the exception of the winter major work, I usually put it away ready to go after every cutting.
> 
> I like to do a spring oil change in the tractors. And, I like to put new grease in the equipment because I think the volatiles evaporate over the winter.
> 
> Ralph


Same here, oil changes before heavy use in the spring.

Has always been a debate on that though. Some claim the old oil will have acids that can cause corrosion in the off season, so change before parking it. Others claim condensation will contaminate the new oil during the off season so change before the new season starts. Stuff that around here that gets used a lot during the winter usually gets changed before winter sets in, seems to start better in the bitter cold if it has fresh oil.


----------



## Teslan

Speaking of oil changes. Most of our tractors/equipment say to engine oil/filter change at 400 hours or more. We've always changed every spring on everything no matter the hours. We only get about 100 hours a year or less on our equipment currently. I've heard the condensation over winter argument, but I've never heard the old oil has acids (I'm not sure where acids would come from?). So I'm thinking of stopping changing every year, but changing every other year. Our equipment is always stored inside and I seriously doubt there is condensation inside the engine.


----------



## rjmoses

I like to change oil, unless otherwise specified, every 100 hours. I find it real easy to remember when the hour meter is divisible by 100.

My TS135A is the exception--book says 300-600 hours depending...I do it every spring--about 350 hours. I figure mowing is heavy work and baling is dirty, so....

Ralph


----------



## Teslan

rjmoses said:


> I like to change oil, unless otherwise specified, every 100 hours. I find it real easy to remember when the hour meter is divisible by 100.
> 
> My TS135A is the exception--book says 300-600 hours depending...I do it every spring--about 350 hours. I figure mowing is heavy work and baling is dirty, so....
> 
> Ralph


We are kinda of over tractored I suppose. Very few hours a year on a couple of them. I haven't checked the NH Stacker on the hours it recommends to change the oil, but everything else we have says at least 300 hours. The heaviest use with regard to heavy work is probably the swather, stacker and maybe the JD that runs the big baler.


----------



## deadmoose

Teslan sounds like you could be money ahead pulling samples and getting them tested. I keep meaning to do that with my pickup. I have maybe 5k on 25k oil but its been in there a few years. Probably time to change or at least send in a sample. Cheaper than new oil.


----------



## somedevildawg

Teslan said:


> We are kinda of over tractored I suppose. Very few hours a year on a couple of them. I haven't checked the NH Stacker on the hours it recommends to change the oil, but everything else we have says at least 300 hours. The heaviest use with regard to heavy work is probably the swather, stacker and maybe the JD that runs the big baler.


Oops, I didn't know one could be "over tractored"....think I may be guilty as well, don't let this term get outta this forum, damned psychiatrists get ahold of that and run with it, it'll be a disease before ya know it.....on the other hand, may can get "help" to buy another.....that's cool, been wanting a new 6125R anyhow...


----------



## Teslan

somedevildawg said:


> Oops, I didn't know one could be "over tractored"....think I may be guilty as well, don't let this term get outta this forum, damned psychiatrists get ahold of that and run with it, it'll be a disease before ya know it.....on the other hand, may can get "help" to buy another.....that's cool, been wanting a new 6125R anyhow...


I'm fine with being over tractored. I'm not embarrassed at all. And neither should you be.


----------



## deadmoose

I once read no self respecting gun owner replaces two guns with one. Instead he just buys two more. I could see where this could apply to tractors as well. They cost a bit more than a couple of guns though....


----------



## rajela

You guys could bring a couple over and stash them at my house if you need to. Wouldn't want the tractor police to catch ya. I am under the limit....


----------



## Teslan

This is how we became over tractored. Used to have 2 NH small balers. Used the MF 6290 and NH T6030 to run them. Then the TN75 to single rotary rake. Decided to get into big bales. Traded one small baler on the big square. Use the 6290 as it has a FEL for handling big squares and the first year used it to get the bales out of the field. Planned on doing both small and big squares. Decided big squares are just better so no more little bales now all the T6030 is used for is raking (more comfortable then the TN75 going 10 mph) and some planting hay with the drill. Was planning to use the MF 6290 on the big square. To small for it so we bought a JD7810. Then last year bought a milstak attachment for our NH stacker so now the MF 6290 is used for just loading big bales out of the barns and onto trucks. Also discovered the 7810 is much better for discing and such then the 6290. So each tractor is used, but just not that many hours since they are pretty dedicated to their particular implement and use. The TN75 was traded this spring for a MF 1759 because it wasn't very reliable. Will use the MF 1759 for bush hogging and spraying weeds and am going to use it soon with a PTO water pump we haven't used in years.


----------



## mlappin

I'm over tractored as well. Once I start making hay especially that tractor will stay on that piece of equipment till I'm done in the fall. Also have one tractor for the corn planter, another for the bean planter, one for the till lite and a spare. Initial investment is higher of course but if you have three tractors getting a hundred hours a piece instead of one getting 300 hours a year....


----------



## mlappin

Teslan said:


> Speaking of oil changes. Most of our tractors/equipment say to engine oil/filter change at 400 hours or more. We've always changed every spring on everything no matter the hours. We only get about 100 hours a year or less on our equipment currently. I've heard the condensation over winter argument, but I've never heard the old oil has acids (I'm not sure where acids would come from?). So I'm thinking of stopping changing every year, but changing every other year. Our equipment is always stored inside and I seriously doubt there is condensation inside the engine.


Acids come from exhaust gasses, in other words blowby. Some of the absolute nastiest slimiest oil I've ever seen came out of that junk duetz that came out of the skid steer.

Bobcat claims 500 hour oil changes, not gonna do it. Considering it's oil cooled and you can't drain the old oil out of the cooler it will get changed every 100.

Besides it's not like I have disposal problems, run it thru the waste oil burner and heat for the shop.


----------



## rajela

Well you ain't over tractored if I counted right I counted 4. that is more than I have but it ain't over tractored.


----------



## mlappin

rajela said:


> Well you ain't over tractored if I counted right I counted 4. that is more than I have but it ain't over tractored.


Compared to when one tractor was doing the work of three I'm in hog heaven now. Just so much faster to leave em on a piece of equipment.

Most of our row crop tractors are over kill for haymaking. Smallest 4 wheel drive is 175hp but that has the spray tank mounted on it. have two 210hp 4wd's and a 400hp that barely gets used for anything since going to all no-till. Should sell it one of these days for a smaller one or another FWA tractor. Just too handy having the beast around to pull stuff out with if required.

Could use the MF FWA tractor for haymaking but even thats overkill at 180hp.


----------



## somedevildawg

Teslan said:


> This is how we became over tractored. Used to have 2 NH small balers. Used the MF 6290 and NH T6030 to run them. Then the TN75 to single rotary rake. Decided to get into big bales. Traded one small baler on the big square. Use the 6290 as it has a FEL for handling big squares and the first year used it to get the bales out of the field. Planned on doing both small and big squares. Decided big squares are just better so no more little bales now all the T6030 is used for is raking (more comfortable then the TN75 going 10 mph) and some planting hay with the drill. Was planning to use the MF 6290 on the big square. To small for it so we bought a JD7810. Then last year bought a milstak attachment for our NH stacker so now the MF 6290 is used for just loading big bales out of the barns and onto trucks. Also discovered the 7810 is much better for discing and such then the 6290. So each tractor is used, but just not that many hours since they are pretty dedicated to their particular implement and use. The TN75 was traded this spring for a MF 1759 because it wasn't very reliable. Will use the MF 1759 for bush hogging and spraying weeds and am going to use it soon with a PTO water pump we haven't used in years.


Lol, I'm surprised you summed it up that quickly teslan........probably the "condensed" version....
Tell ya what's damn hard......selling a good tractor, sold one last week on EBay.....killed me to do it, already done needed it....well, I got by without it, but.....you know what I'm saying. On the plus side, I won't have a bit of remorse when I by another kinda similar, but with shuttle shift


----------



## deadmoose

How did u do dawg?


----------



## somedevildawg

Had BIN for 24k but BIN goes away after the first bid in that category for some unknown to me reason, but it went for 19.8 so I was good with that....real good tractor, only 1218hrs. Price included forks, hay spear and box blade, none of which I can use anymore.


----------



## deadmoose

Didn't you just sell an orange one? How new is your new green one going to be? Model in mind?


----------



## rajela

I can see why you sold it some one knocked all the windows out of it,


----------



## JD3430

I can't wait to be "over tractored" 
2 tractors is a lot of work and changing implements.


----------



## somedevildawg

rajela said:


> I can see why you sold it some one knocked all the windows out of it,


Lol, ur right.....that's funny

Yea sold the orange and green, was in a partnership with another fella on the orange one, he needed to sell, I didn't like the marriage anyway so we sold it, did good on it tho...paid 34k, used it about 900 hrs and sold it for 28k, his hours were rough, mine were n hay field.
The green un I bought used with 667 hours (had a lil less but I made the guy run it till the hour meter read differently before I bought it) for 21k used it 600 hours and sold for 19.8k.....so the green paint, and busted out windows, did a lil better....


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> I can't wait to be "over tractored"
> 2 tractors is a lot of work and changing implements.


Yeah for those that use the same tractor to cut hay, bale hay, ted and rake hay you can put some serious hours on a year if you are doing any kind of larger acreage. Even 2 tractors serious hours.


----------



## barnrope

In order to be overtractored, you need to have a separate tractor for every implement you have, plus have more than one spare for each implement.  :lol:


----------



## FarmerCline

somedevildawg said:


> Oops, I didn't know one could be "over tractored"....think I may be guilty as well, don't let this term get outta this forum, damned psychiatrists get ahold of that and run with it, it'll be a disease before ya know it.....on the other hand, may can get "help" to buy another.....that's cool, been wanting a new 6125R anyhow...


 I didn't know there was such a thing either.....I guess I'm starting to coming down with that disease.....the green strain.


----------



## clowers

Having to many tractors is like having to big of shop to work on your tractors . Ain't possible 
Sounds like some of us could be over equipped as well.


----------



## somedevildawg

Maybe if the fleas (psychiatrists) would go ahead and clarify it for us, we could all understand the problem and maybe some "sessions" would be in order, maybe then the opposite sex would get some clarity as to the cause and effect...emotional support group could follow, and the best part....more tractors...wonder if trailers and flashlights could be added to this disease genealogy........

I think my 2 yr old grandson is showing early symptoms, prolly genetic.....


----------



## JD3430

Teslan said:


> Yeah for those that use the same tractor to cut hay, bale hay, ted and rake hay you can put some serious hours on a year if you are doing any kind of larger acreage. Even 2 tractors serious hours.


I'm at about 350/yr on each tractor.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

somedevildawg said:


> Lol, I'm surprised you summed it up that quickly teslan........probably the "condensed" version....
> Tell ya what's damn hard......selling a good tractor, sold one last week on EBay.....killed me to do it, already done needed it....well, I got by without it, but.....you know what I'm saying. On the plus side, I won't have a bit of remorse when I by another kinda similar, but with shuttle shift


Ha! I actually looked at this tractor on ebay and wondered if it was someone from here since it was so pretty looking. Thought about buying it too.

I only have 1 tractor right now and it used to only get about 50 hours a year or less. Past two years it has gotten upwards of 300. It's still going strong and doing good work for me, but I don't want to be putting 500 hours a year on it, so I'm looking for another one. Also a major PITA during hay season. Seems like all I do is switch implements. And I can't tell you how many round bales i've loaded with a d*mn hay rake hooked to the back. Definitely wouldn't mind being a little "over-tractored"


----------



## Teslan

Farmboy555 said:


> Ha! I actually looked at this tractor on ebay and wondered if it was someone from here since it was so pretty looking. Thought about buying it too.
> 
> I only have 1 tractor right now and it used to only get about 50 hours a year or less. Past two years it has gotten upwards of 300. It's still going strong and doing good work for me, but I don't want to be putting 500 hours a year on it, so I'm looking for another one. Also a major PITA during hay season. Seems like all I do is switch implements. And I can't tell you how many round bales i've loaded with a d*mn hay rake hooked to the back. Definitely wouldn't mind being a little "over-tractored"


You are what's called under tractored. 300 a year isn't a bad thing, but a guy would sure get tired of switching implements every few hours on a good haying day I think. I guess I've been over or equal tractored as long as I can remember because even when we were doing small bales most of the time after the tractor got hooked to the baler it wouldn't come off until the winter.


----------



## hog987

Right now in my operation Iam very under tractored. I have one tractor doing everything. I have put 400 hours on it so far this year and the busy season is just starting. I figure by years end this year i will have put between 1200-1500 hours on it. At this rate new tractors get old fast.


----------



## slowzuki

Under tractored here. MF5455 85 hp and a 50 hp Kubota. In hay season the MF with have the mounted disc mower conditioner put on, mow, take off. Kubota meanwhile on tedder then off to rake, then off. Both hooked to small square balers after that. Both drop balers and tow wagons after that.

Looking for a cheap 2wd with longer wheelbase than Kubota to leave on tedder and rake duty.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Just right here. Have 6 here some get used more than others. Try to use the 7405 JD least as possible as its cheaper to buy a boat anchor and wear it out than replace the 7405. Bough our 1066 just for that purpose plus it gives some of the other tractors a easier workload. Plus farming with boat anchors you kinda need back ups. Most get 150-250 hours+ a year. The 656gas get the least use....too expensive to use and its pretty gutless.


----------



## Dill

No where near ready. I'm still in manure and pick up from maple mode. Not over tractored around here or under tractored. I added a JD 5500 last fall, that's going to be the mowing,baling, field loader tractor so I can keep my MF 271 back home for unloading and wrapping sialge. The old 606 just doesn't like moving silage bales.

The only big thing I have to do for haying is getting the float spring replaced on the discbine, which has been in the back of my car since dec.


----------



## JD3430

I have discbine blades to replace, sprayer booms to weld and wires to hook up, tractor oil to change. Gotta buy 1,000 gallons of off road, learn how to use sprayer, finally find a trailer, etc.
It'll be a last minute push for sure.


----------



## mlappin

The only thing that will go right this year is the fact I can back up to the hay equipment and run.

Still waiting on the forklift starter so I couldn't plant beans this weekend. Dad was spraying Saturday so the hired mans kid and I grabbed an old 500 gallon tank on a running gear, changed a few tires and was going to use that to haul 10-34-0 to the corn planter as Dad was using the nurse trailer.

Got everything ready to go, filled the planter with seed, took it up front to top the tractor up with fuel, told the kid to top the PTO pump off that runs the blower on the planter as we changed a hose and I knew it would be low. Had it sitting running at an idle to get the air out while he was topping it off, it asked me how much it was supposed to take after dumping four gallons in, it only holds like 6 quarts. Turns out the seal on the hydraulic motor blew and pumped all that oil into the air tubes then into the row units. Shut the gate off to the meters then drained the oil soaked seed out and burned that in the boiler. Took the hoses off the row units then degreased the tubes and row units, that shot Saturday square in the a**.

Did some other stuff this AM, then after lunch figured out a way to load seed boxes even with the too short forks on the skid steer. Grabbed a box then before lifting wrapped a 2 inch ratchet strap around the box and behind the fork frame. Got the boxes loaded on the seed tender. By that time Dad was home and brought the MF with the Hiniker back so we could fill the seed cart. I could hear it a hundred yards away, SQUEAK, SQUAWK, SQUEAK, SQUAWK. Hoping to pull a dual and find either loose wheel dogs or the taper lock hub needs tightened, if not has to be a bad bearing on the rear axle. Doesn't do it if you unhook the Hiniker. Can say one thing, Dads first set of hearing aids seem to be working as he thought he heard something too, last year he would have told me I was nuts and to get to planting.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Our luck is stuff breaks down when it is absolutely needed. Last September we started chopping corn and decided to mow later second crop to chop since it was nice. Well we just had the remote valves rebuilt by the dealer....after hauling the first couple loads of corn silage they were leaking. Hooked up the haybine and the linkage from the one lever to the valve comes apart. Fix that go and mow most of it down that afternoon/evening go and finish it the next day and halfway through the first field i swing around the end of the field hear a pop and feel something on my pantleg look down to see oil shooting between my legs. The o-ring between the valves failed and oil was everywhere. Take it back to the barn and get the 856 (single remote) off the blower to finish. Therefore my dad couldn't chop anymore. All because the dealer put the wrong o-ring kit in...atleast i learned how to run a two remote haybine with a single remote tractor. They did stand behind it and rebuilt the valves again free of charge ($600)


----------



## Nitram

Hay equipment ready? No ...am I late?


----------



## slowzuki

List a mile long to prep for hay but the day job is going nuts - 29 hours overtime last week, worked on weekend too.

Never mind the other equipment the front axle is still out of my mowing tractor!


----------



## Grateful11

Well we thought the HayBine was ready but after about 8 acres a shoe wore in two.


----------



## mlappin

Been there, done that with worn shoes, got pretty good at welding them back together then laying a piece of ten gauge over it till I could get a new one.


----------



## Teslan

As of this morning I'm ready to go with the hay equipment. But it will be 2-3 weeks before the hay is ready.


----------



## Nitram

Saw first cut Alf on ground this morning north of Wichita.


----------



## mlappin

Ours is about 6 inches tall atm if that.


----------



## hog987

My hay is not doing much of anything, Too cold. Just above freezing here for the high and a bit more snow. Warm enough the snow didn't stick around but still falling from the sky.


----------



## Teslan

hog987 said:


> My hay is not doing much of anything, Too cold. Just above freezing here for the high and a bit more snow. Warm enough the snow didn't stick around but still falling from the sky.


When usually is your first cutting, last cutting? How many cuttings do you get there?


----------



## hog987

Teslan said:


> When usually is your first cutting, last cutting? How many cuttings do you get there?


If I can get the first cut off in time I can get 2 cuts. The last few years only been doing about 1.5 cuts. First cut usually starts somewhere around july first plus or minus a bit depending on the weather. Some guys do it a bit sooner but for me the second cut is about 6 weeks after the first. I can usually get a second cut if it is cut before the first of august, other wise its just not thick enough to take and usually have a killing frost.

One july a few years ago it rained 23 days that month. A little hard to get 300 acres of hay done when it does that.


----------



## treymo

Baler is about ready, just have to adjust a few sensors. Rake has a few minor pins and clips to put in, but also a major bushing and pin that need replaced though. Repainted the 4230 this winter and still trying to get it put back together, should be done by the weekend I hope. Regular service on the 4020, gotta wire up an outlet though to run the rake off of though. Hopefully I get some time here this weekend but I doubt it. Graduating from high school on Sunday. Will possibly have rye hay on the ground Tuesday. 
Trey


----------



## Bgriffin856

Congratulations trey on graduating! I have learned more in the past five years i have been graduated than all of school.

Only equipment ready here are the 5x16 auto reset plows. Too wet and cold to do anything grass is ever so slowly growing. May forecast isn't looking too good. That'll give us plenty of time to service everything


----------



## somedevildawg

treymo said:


> Baler is about ready, just have to adjust a few sensors. Rake has a few minor pins and clips to put in, but also a major bushing and pin that need replaced though. Repainted the 4230 this winter and still trying to get it put back together, should be done by the weekend I hope. Regular service on the 4020, gotta wire up an outlet though to run the rake off of though. Hopefully I get some time here this weekend but I doubt it. Graduating from high school on Sunday. Will possibly have rye hay on the ground Tuesday.
> Trey


Congrats on graduation Trey and welcome....just curious, how do y'all manage to have graduation on Sundays?


----------



## swmnhay

Heck we haven't even mowed the lawn yet let alone cut hay.I see some frost boils comeing out on the gravel roads also.Trees are just budding also.


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> Heck we haven't even mowed the lawn yet let alone cut hay.I see some frost boils comeing out on the gravel roads also.Trees are just budding also.


Ditto, some trees still look pretty bare here, still have a squishy spot in the driveway. Lilacs are a week yet till they bloom.

Anybody else hear that old saying? "Start planting corn when the lilacs bloom?"


----------



## treymo

somedevildawg said:


> Congrats on graduation Trey and welcome....just curious, how do y'all manage to have graduation on Sundays?


As far as I know it has always been Sunday afternoons for the last 20+ years. Predominantly farm, beef, and oil community and usually scheduling for activitities go much better when you catch people on a day when they aren't working.

Going to a junior college in the area next year to make the parents happy. This baling business has gotten so big in the last year that it'd about kill me to move somewhere and shut it down temporarily.

Trey


----------



## mlappin

Ours were always Sunday as well, not so sure these days but I think it is.


----------



## swmnhay

mlappin said:


> Ditto, some trees still look pretty bare here, still have a squishy spot in the driveway. Lilacs are a week yet till they bloom.
> 
> Anybody else hear that old saying? "Start planting corn when the lilacs bloom?"


Or plant corn when the tree leaves are as big as a squirrels ear.


----------



## mlappin

Have never heard yours before Cy. Which trees though? The river birch are coming right along, the walnuts are bare as my *ss as well as the ash trees. Of course the ash could be dead due to that wonderful little gift from china.


----------



## swmnhay

mlappin said:


> Have never heard yours before Cy. Which trees though? The river birch are coming right along, the walnuts are bare as my *ss as well as the ash trees. Of course the ash could be dead due to that wonderful little gift from china.


I think the saying was for Oak leaves.

My grove is Ash trees.The Ash borer is here prly lost 6 last yr and a quite a few more look to be dead now.Last yr the leaves were thin and small you could see threw them.I was blameing the ice storm but now I think it is the Ash borer


----------



## stack em up

Heard that saying all my life Cy. That was damn near religion around here back when farms still had livestock on them. Now they go to the dealer, pick up their new line of machinery, and go to the field, then bitch when it breaks down.

And no, my machinery is not ready to go... Crap.....


----------



## barnrope

Yep, don't plant corn til' the oak leaves are the size of squirrels ears and if you are lucky it will be knee high by the fourth of July!

The grass is finally green and growing. Most of the corn went in the ground last week. I reckon I oughta get the hay equipment out one of these days and look it over....


----------



## FarmerCline

Haybine, tedder, rake, and baler is ready to go....already put up a few hundred bales but I'm trying to get asphalt for the floor of the barn while it's empty and before it gets filled up again. Not sure really how I'm going to get all this hay up anyway. My helper who helped me get up hay the past two years is moving away the first of June....that's going to really hurt me as I had came to lean on him for a variety of things and you just can't find help as good as him. I guess it was going to be just me and my dad picking up hay with grandpa driving the truck but my dads arm is giving him some trouble so I don't know how much he can help so it's just grandpa driving and me picking up and 10k plus bales staring at me.


----------



## Grateful11

barnrope said:


> Yep, don't plant corn til' the oak leaves are the size of squirrels ears and if you are lucky it will be knee high by the fourth of July!
> 
> The grass is finally green and growing. Most of the corn went in the ground last week. I reckon I oughta get the hay equipment out one of these days and look it over....


Interesting, what kind of Oak tree?

Wife planted the corn last Tues., her late Father always tried to get it in the ground around April 15th. It finally got dry enough to get the field worked up, she only plants about 7 acres a year, 2 bags of corn. $480 for 2 bags.


----------



## Grateful11

My wife decided the baling tractor needed a bath last week before baling, which it was dirty, what can I say she likes her equipment clean. I helped my son go over the baler everything looked good, it rolled 55 bales last Thurs. We replaced the belt pins last year, glad we did, found one broken one.


----------

